# sandusky bay area game warden



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

i know i will take a beating on this post but bring it on! two 17 yr old kids ive been tryin to get into fishing recently went to wet their lines around sandusky bay. the miami vice game warden was watching them. when they got to their truck he asked for license(this is ok) but then he got real sarcastic n asked what they did with the the aluminum can(soft drink) and asked them if they littered??? he was watching with bi nocs.
REALLY???
ive had toooo many bad experiences with game wardens n ohio watercraft guys. im 47 i fish n duck n goose hunt n upland game hunt with my yellow lab and have never met a curteous friendly game warden or ohio watercraft person.
i am an honest n law abiding sportsman. we should send our game wardens and watercraft officers to communication skills classes n sensitivity training classes.

ps... they showed him the empty can they didnt leave at the shoreline.
they get home and tell me what a cocky concieted dipstick this guy was.
i wonder why more kids dislike authority figures. heck, i wonder why i dont respect them. k, so let me have it guys lol. you cant sway me on this. ive been hunting n fishing for yrs n they all are very cocky n rude or sarcastic attitudes when they approach you.


----------



## Whoknows (May 16, 2009)

I'm glad he asked what they did with the can because most people just leave their junk laying around for others who actually care about the areas they fish and Nature in general. Sorry the "cocky concieted dipstick" doing his job wasted 10 precious seconds asking what they did with their trash. Like I always say if you get stopped and haven't done anything wrong you got nothing to worry about!


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I've never been treated poorly by game wardens, or watercraft guys. I have been checked on many occassions, and even when I was cited for shooting a deer in the wrong county many years ago, I was treated respectfully. Maybe, just maybe, your kids may have caused the attitude given them?


----------



## Buckeye Kid (Apr 29, 2012)

I get tire of seeing fishermen of all ages leave their trash behind and thank the officer for doing his duty.

I also hate it when people leave their nightcrawlers and minnows to rot in the sun and throw sheephead on the bank since all three has a extremely bad oder when they rot.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Well it seems like your willing to group a very large group of people over many years as all having the same personality and demeanor. My question is at point did you decide that the officer approaching you was a jerk before he opened his mouth and acted accordingly. And please don't say you act as your treated because its obvious that you think there all the same so you treat them all the same.

I can understand how their not as cuddly and sensitive as you would like them to be when they have to deal with peoples crap. I want them to act fairly and efficiently, I don't care if they smile and wave. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Trivial matter. Get over it.

I've been checked by wardens in Ohio, Wisconsin, Michigan, Illinois, Indiana, Missouri, wyoming, California, Florida, been questioned & never had any issues at hand.
You weren't there! Maybe the youths at hand had a negative attitude toward authority????

Nik,


----------



## jhammer (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm nice to them and they've been nice to me. I've never had an issue.


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

smokercraft15 said:


> i know i will take a beating on this post but bring it on! two 17 yr old kids ive been tryin to get into fishing recently went to wet their lines around sandusky bay. the miami vice game warden was watching them. when they got to their truck he asked for license(this is ok) but then he got real sarcastic n asked what they did with the the aluminum can(soft drink) and asked them if they littered??? he was watching with bi nocs.
> REALLY???
> ive had toooo many bad experiences with game wardens n ohio watercraft guys. im 47 i fish n duck n goose hunt n upland game hunt with my yellow lab and have never met a curteous friendly game warden or ohio watercraft person.
> i am an honest n law abiding sportsman. we should send our game wardens and watercraft officers to communication skills classes n sensitivity training classes.
> ...


Im with you on this one. One of the reasons I stopped fishing the Sandusky river for walleye because the game wardens were rude, and on there power trip. Im not a fan of being treated like a criminal, I dont care how much I hate litter or poaching. Kinda the same situation as yours. Except they "saw me snag a walleye and put it on a stringer" But I had no stringer or no fish. And this is when the power trip really kick in. A mistake is a mistake I understand that, but dont get on your power trip because you made an honest mistake.

What I dont understand is why it is excusable to act a certain way because of the dumb things other people do. Every person that fishes the sandusky river is not a poacher, and every teenager who goes fishing is not a litter bug. We should be encouraging our youth to do more positive thing. These teenagers could of been out doing alot of things but they were fishing. 

Kudos to them.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Nikster said:


> I've been checked by wardens in Ohio, Wisconsin, Michigan, Illinois, Indiana, Missouri, wyoming, California, Florida, Nik,


You sound like quite a trouble maker.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Nikster said:


> Trivial matter. Get over it.
> 
> I've been checked by wardens in Ohio, Wisconsin, Michigan, Illinois, Indiana, Missouri, wyoming, California, Florida, been questioned & never had any issues at hand.
> You weren't there! Maybe the youths at hand had a negative attitude toward authority????
> ...


You must fit the profile.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

My bad experience with the GW.....gun season three years ago....buddy calls me and said he seen a monster buck come out of the corn he was cuttin and lay down in a fence row....i rush over and hop out of my truck throw on my orange hat and start walking the rr tracks and before i took 10 steps away from my truck the GW pulls in behind me....i turn around and walk back to my truck and ask what the problem was?? I forgot to put my orange vest on....it was in my pant pocket of my camo....mind you I am not in the woods and im literally 10 yards tops from my truck.....I was like OMG my fault my buddy called about this buck and I was in a rush I am glad you said something. I threw my vest on and he checked my license and tags and everything...he then got a call on the cb and said he needed to leave....asked me if the address on my license was correct and I told him yes....he said he might be stopping by later because he needed to leave for a call......sure enough about 7:30 he stops over and writes me a ticket for not having my vest on......I was like WTF Really!?!?!? I couldnt believe it. Doing his job I know.....but when im 10 yards from my truck and 150 yards from the woods or fence row.....I was in shock and its put a bad taste in my mouth ever since. IMO


----------



## Buckeye Kid (Apr 29, 2012)

Frog,Look on the bright side the GW may have save your bacon..

I simply refuse to go anywhere near a field or woods during deer season even wearing a screaming orange vest-to many idiots behind the trigger shoots anything that moves,cows,dogs,cats,sheep,bulls,horses and each other..


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> My bad experience with the GW.....gun season three years ago....buddy calls me and said he seen a monster buck come out of the corn he was cuttin and lay down in a fence row....i rush over and hop out of my truck throw on my orange hat and start walking the rr tracks and before i took 10 steps away from my truck the GW pulls in behind me....i turn around and walk back to my truck and ask what the problem was?? I forgot to put my orange vest on....it was in my pant pocket of my camo....mind you I am not in the woods and im literally 10 yards tops from my truck.....I was like OMG my fault my buddy called about this buck and I was in a rush I am glad you said something. I threw my vest on and he checked my license and tags and everything...he then got a call on the cb and said he needed to leave....asked me if the address on my license was correct and I told him yes....he said he might be stopping by later because he needed to leave for a call......sure enough about 7:30 he stops over and writes me a ticket for not having my vest on......I was like WTF Really!?!?!? I couldnt believe it. Doing his job I know.....but when im 10 yards from my truck and 150 yards from the woods or fence row.....I was in shock and its put a bad taste in my mouth ever since. IMO


The real question here is did you get the buck????


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

heck no cuz the GW was honking when he pulled in.....i had to talk too him for like 30 minutes and then when everything was said and done by the time i got to the fence row there was maybe 15 minutes left of shooting time.....ticked me off pretty good.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Scum_Frog said:


> heck no cuz the GW was honking when he pulled in.....i had to talk too him for like 30 minutes and then when everything was said and done by the time i got to the fence row there was maybe 15 minutes left of shooting time.....ticked me off pretty good.


Since he already hit you for not wearing a hunter orange vest, you might as well should have stayed and hunted for a while after dark.


----------



## grt1014 (Mar 9, 2012)

I understand that gw put themselves in harms way everyday but that is still no excuse to be jerks. we need to encourage the up and comers to respect and enjoy the outdoors. i was at a local gander mountian in niles, oh and noticed a new game warden fo rour area. young kid. wearing his gun with just a gw hat on. A young kid maybe 6 yrs old approached him like he was someone to look up too. as the kid approached him and ask him if he was a game warden, the gw looked at him and rolled his eyes in discust and said.. yea.. and just turned away and went back to shopping. the parents and myself just stood there in amazement as this arragant jerk just ruined a perfect opportunity to make a very positive impression on a young kids life. what a discrace to the odnr!!!!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Scum_Frog said:


> My bad experience with the GW.....gun season three years ago....buddy calls me and said he seen a monster buck come out of the corn he was cuttin and lay down in a fence row....i rush over and hop out of my truck throw on my orange hat and start walking the rr tracks and before i took 10 steps away from my truck the GW pulls in behind me....i turn around and walk back to my truck and ask what the problem was?? I forgot to put my orange vest on....it was in my pant pocket of my camo....mind you I am not in the woods and im literally 10 yards tops from my truck.....I was like OMG my fault my buddy called about this buck and I was in a rush I am glad you said something. I threw my vest on and he checked my license and tags and everything...he then got a call on the cb and said he needed to leave....asked me if the address on my license was correct and I told him yes....he said he might be stopping by later because he needed to leave for a call......sure enough about 7:30 he stops over and writes me a ticket for not having my vest on......I was like WTF Really!?!?!? I couldnt believe it. Doing his job I know.....but when im 10 yards from my truck and 150 yards from the woods or fence row.....I was in shock and its put a bad taste in my mouth ever since. IMO


once you step out of your turck with gun in hand your hunting weather your 10 feet or 10 miles ..know your laws ..


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

That's their job guys, they're not out there looking for speeders...they're there to protect wildlife and enforce natural resource law. Be good when they're around...shouldn't be too difficult since they're seldom around.

Also, I can venture to guess that the kids you're speaking of don't like authority figures because they look up to and learn from people that also don't like authority figures (you?). I remember feeling the same way, and my dad explaining to me why they do what they do and the important purpose it serves. 

No reason to get bent out of shape dude...this kind of stuff happens to most of us at least once in our lives. Law Enforcement is much less suspicious when you are open about your actions when they catch you, or if they question you and you aren't breaking the law (lol). A quick explanation of the truth from the get go is quite disarming. Acting suspicious only works against you.

Also, not trying to sway you're opinion, just telling you why you're wrong.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Scum_Frog said:


> My bad experience with the GW.....gun season three years ago....buddy calls me and said he seen a monster buck come out of the corn he was cuttin and lay down in a fence row....i rush over and hop out of my truck throw on my orange hat and start walking the rr tracks and before i took 10 steps away from my truck the GW pulls in behind me....i turn around and walk back to my truck and ask what the problem was?? I forgot to put my orange vest on....it was in my pant pocket of my camo....mind you I am not in the woods and im literally 10 yards tops from my truck.....I was like OMG my fault my buddy called about this buck and I was in a rush I am glad you said something. I threw my vest on and he checked my license and tags and everything...he then got a call on the cb and said he needed to leave....asked me if the address on my license was correct and I told him yes....he said he might be stopping by later because he needed to leave for a call......sure enough about 7:30 he stops over and writes me a ticket for not having my vest on......I was like WTF Really!?!?!? I couldnt believe it. Doing his job I know.....but when im 10 yards from my truck and 150 yards from the woods or fence row.....I was in shock and its put a bad taste in my mouth ever since. IMO


What, did you want him to wait until you walked 150 yards before giving you a citation? Tickets are a result of mistakes most of the time. I'm sure it taught you to be less careless. He didn't ask you about walking on the train tracks? Unless it's defunct, you should feel lucky.


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

all you guys made good points. i know he was jus doin his job but you dont have to be cocky while doing it. that was my only point. 

1 experience with game warden. i was 12 at a public hunting area thanksgiving morning. we are all standing at fields edge around 8:57 am(9am shoot time).
a man and his son squeeze in next to us and they begin to load their guns.
by now its 8:59 am and a game warden drivin by slams on his brakes gets out of his car yelling HEY YOU!!!. im 12 and scared to death cuz i think he is yelling at me. then he approaches the man and says you are gettin a ticket for hunting early???? the man was like im not even in the field yet. the warden screams back and said he didnt care your loaded before shooting time. and proceeded to write the ticket.

i remember as we walked into the field and looking back at that lil kid with his dad and feelin sorry for them and had a great thanks giving day was ruined for them. i look back at that now and say really????? 2min?? lol. slam on brakes for 2 mins???

i have more horror stories than this. im jus sayin dont treat us like a criminal until you know for sure we are. treat people with respect and a smile when approaching them. being rude is not part of their job. if it wasnt for us? they wouldnt have jobs.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have zero use for a game warden. The biggest poachers are game wardens. Who is going to write them a ticket? As a kid the biggest poacher in the county was the countygame warden. If it was dark and you herd a shot people were like the game warden just got a deer. All they do is flex thier muscles and pound decent people with bs tickets. If someone was a poacher fine let them have it. Total waste of ourlicence money to pay game wardens so they can get paid to drive around the county andflash thier badge just so they can cherry pick the best hunting spots in thier zone. We even pay for thier vehicle and gas so they can access prime hunting on our licence dollar. There is no way that I would ever help a game warden or call the tip line.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Scum_Frog said:


> My bad experience with the GW.....gun season three years ago....buddy calls me and said he seen a monster buck come out of the corn he was cuttin and lay down in a fence row....i rush over and hop out of my truck throw on my orange hat and start walking the rr tracks and before i took 10 steps away from my truck the GW pulls in behind me....i turn around and walk back to my truck and ask what the problem was?? I forgot to put my orange vest on....it was in my pant pocket of my camo....mind you I am not in the woods and im literally 10 yards tops from my truck.....I was like OMG my fault my buddy called about this buck and I was in a rush I am glad you said something. I threw my vest on and he checked my license and tags and everything...he then got a call on the cb and said he needed to leave....asked me if the address on my license was correct and I told him yes....he said he might be stopping by later because he needed to leave for a call......sure enough about 7:30 he stops over and writes me a ticket for not having my vest on......I was like WTF Really!?!?!? I couldnt believe it. Doing his job I know.....but when im 10 yards from my truck and 150 yards from the woods or fence row.....I was in shock and its put a bad taste in my mouth ever since. IMO


This is pulled from the "A Hunter CAN NOT do" list
"Use any device capable of transmitting or receiving a persons voice to aid in the hunting or taking of deer."

Just be glad he didn't cite you for both of them.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> I have zero use for a game warden. The biggest poachers are game wardens. Who is going to write them a ticket? As a kid the biggest poacher in the county was the countygame warden. If it was dark and you herd a shot people were like the game warden just got a deer. All they do is flex thier muscles and pound decent people with bs tickets. If someone was a poacher fine let them have it. Total waste of ourlicence money to pay game wardens so they can get paid to drive around the county andflash thier badge just so they can cherry pick the best hunting spots in thier zone. We even pay for thier vehicle and gas so they can access prime hunting on our licence dollar. There is no way that I would ever help a game warden or call the tip line.


A very good friend of mine is a wildlife officer, and a very good one at that. I will gladly continue to fund his salary if he continues to write people tickets who share the same attitude as you. This might be the worst case of stereotyping I have seen on this site yet. How would you feel if someone said all catfisherman are a bunch of littering, poaching, morons? Does that feel right to you?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

fontinalis said:


> A very good friend of mine is a wildlife officer, and a very good one at that. I will gladly continue to fund his salary if he continues to write people tickets who share the same attitude as you. This might be the worst case of stereotyping I have seen on this site yet. How would you feel if someone said all catfisherman are a bunch of littering, poaching, morons? Does that feel right to you?


Personally could care less If someone feels that they need to sterotype thier idea of a catfisherman. I can give you a list to you if you like of some bass fisherman who are members of this site that do sterotype catfisherman. I know what the truth is and I will gladly message you though PMs on the subject of game wardens. If I post just a couple of the true stories of my experiences this thread will disappear in half a second.


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Sure would like to hear his side of the story. I am 67 and learned along time ago never to take sides in a issue unless I was there to witness the situtation. I always wanted to believe my own Kids with this kind of stuff also, but unless I was there to witness it for myself, I knew there was room for doubt. With kids, your better off to stay out of it. My guess is that you are in for further issues llike this since you chose to handle it this way. Either way, what did the kids learn from your action??


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

dock dabber said:


> Sure would like to hear his side of the story. I am 67 and learned along time ago never to take sides in a issue unless I was there to witness the situtation. I always wanted to believe my own Kids with this kind of stuff also, but unless I was there to witness it for myself, I knew there was room for doubt. With kids, your better off to stay out of it. My guess is that you are in for further issues llike this since you chose to handle it this way. Either way, what did the kids learn from your action??


The game warden in sandusky is Brian Bury. I used to work with him before he became a game warden. Personally he is a decent person. On the other hand no other warden in the state writes more tickets than him hands down.


----------



## smokercraft15 (May 21, 2011)

this one is personal. i was duck hunting, opening day. and it was very slow for opening day usually all you need is 2 decoys and no calling. but the first hour of shooting was dead. not many birds in our area yet.

i kept hearing noise behind me, thought it might be a deer or whatever. so finally a few local birds start to fly workin my decoys but never even came close. 2 mallards come flyin out over my spread and seemed like they wanted to get shot. but the noise behind me was almost scaring me. thought it might be a bigfoot or something lol. the ducks flare n fly away.

so 15 minutes later game warden comes through the marsh grass and he seems polite enuff. and even mentions the mallards not settin into my decoys and laughs sayin it was his fault cause they probably seen him. what????

then he checks my license,stamps and my gun to see if its plugged( all while ducks are flyin overhead) then he asks to check my shells to see if they are steel shot. magnet in hand he starts checkin my shells. you would think after the first 20 shells check out ok he would say ok have a nice day. NOPE! he checked 30 of my 40 shells. then asks if im hiding any shells? what a dipstick.

so i guess he was kinda polite but cmon. laughin cause he ruined my day of hunting. i checked out legal on all aspects of the check. but i still felt violated by this inconsiderate game warden.

writing people tickets for loading their guns 2 min before shooting time and a long drawn out boat check or a long drawn out shell, license etc. is unacceptable and throw in thier attitude. they need to catch the real poachers and quit bein meter maids writing dumb tickets.

im 47 and have been hunting and fishing since youth. i will say i have had 2 good experiences. 1 with warden and 1 with water craft officer.

the kids in my original post are awesome kids with jobs and do well in school and just started fishing this spring and a cocky game warden has left a bad taste. he made them feel"guilty of something" even though they did nothing wrong. im sure we have buds for wardens but im sure they treat you different then they treat everyone else.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

I always like how people down play their own transgressions..."I was only off the road a little, my fish was barely under sized, I only had one fish too many, etc, etc". There's always a reason why my crime does not deserve a ticket but the other guys does. Get over it, play by the rules and if your innocent take it to court. I want the DNR to catch REAL poachers but don't take the time to question people throughly and I'm not going to give them info....really? So you want them to magically pickout the "real poachers" without talking to anybody or getting help from the public? Great idea...

Do you ever think maybe they know the best hunting spots due to the fact that they talk to hunters and patrol near natural areas all day? Don't you think that everybody with a job might have a little insider info. in their chosen profession.

And as far as getting cited for being one minute early or a fish 1/4 inch to short, etc. There as to be a line drawn somewhere. Would you like the rulebook to say shooting time is sunrise or two minutes before sunrise....which ever comes first. People mention too much ambiguity in wildlife law, well in these cases there's not 9 am means 9 am.
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Warnings are given everday not just by Alaska LEOs. But people rarely remember those.

Let your cop friends read this thread, there's a strong chance they'll agree with me.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Never heard so many grown men whine!


----------



## Buckeye Kid (Apr 29, 2012)

Mushijobah said:


> Never heard so many grown men whine!


I have until they shut the forum down.

When I use to hunt I usually carried 3 in the gun and 7 extras.

Why 7 extra?

7 is my lucky number. 

Every time a GW checked my license over the years the officer was polite and professional.

Of course I never give any LEO the reason to become irate,use mace or taser..

I agree about warning tickets..I been given several traffic violation warning tickets over the years including one for speed 67 in a 55 zone.

The problem I have with these types of topics is we have one side of the story and we will never hear the other side.

I do wish GWs would start cracking down on those that leave their bait to rot in the sun or pitch sheephead on the rocks or banks.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

This one is done. This is a fishing report forum, not a place for name calling, threats, and crass remarks. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

